# Blaikbayan Boxes



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

On the subject of Balikbayan Boxes, does anybody know if it's necessary to use the boxes supplied by the shipper? Can any box be sent via BB and if so are there any restrictions on the size of the box? I want to ship a folding bicycle, but even folded it's too big even for the Jumbo box.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

We used Pooten transport who told us the boxes were standard sizes , we sent things such as a large CRT TV AND A HOOVER TUMBLE DRYER IN SEPERATE JUMBO BOXES, CAN THE BIKE BE BROKEN DOWN TO SEPERATE PARTS TO FIT IN THE BOX .


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

expatuk2016 said:


> We used Pooten transport who told us the boxes were standard sizes , we sent things such as a large CRT TV AND A HOOVER TUMBLE DRYER IN SEPERATE JUMBO BOXES, CAN THE BIKE BE BROKEN DOWN TO SEPERATE PARTS TO FIT IN THE BOX .


Dimensions dismantled are 134x19x71 cm


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

hogrider said:


> On the subject of Balikbayan Boxes, does anybody know if it's necessary to use the boxes supplied by the shipper? Can any box be sent via BB and if so are there any restrictions on the size of the box? I want to ship a folding bicycle, but even folded it's too big even for the Jumbo box.


I have shipped extra large U-Haul Boxes via LBC using the Balikbayan program, they charge additional. LBC even allows those large blue drums now. View their website below.

Odd-Size Boxes

Sending packages not in LBC Balikbayan Boxes? No problem, LBC accepts any type of box! Enlarged and extended balikbayan boxes are considered odd-size boxes.

Balikbayan Drum 
More secured options in sending cargo through the new Balikbayan Drum! 

LBC


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey_Joe said:


> I have shipped extra large U-Haul Boxes via LBC using the Balikbayan program, they charge additional. LBC even allows those large blue drums now. View their website below.
> 
> Odd-Size Boxes
> 
> ...


LBC in the USA told me the same thing with as you


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Might be easier just to get rid of it and get one here. Most anything pedal powered is available and I have seen some folding bikes.

Fred


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

we were told to put together 2 boxes - one on top of the other to accommodate long golf clubs via balikbayan boxes.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We sent a gazebo in the box it was bought in with Pooten, just gave us a price. No problem.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

hogrider said:


> I want to ship a folding bicycle, but even folded it's too big even for the Jumbo box.


Hundreds of folding bikes sold on Lazada. 

The cost of 1 may be cheaper than your Balikbayan shipping charges. Plus they have 20% off until December 12, 2017.

https://www.lazada.com.ph/catalog/?q=folding%20bike


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

If it is a decent bike I would pay to ship it. Decent bikes here are too expensive. Affordable bikes are garbage.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Hey_Joe said:


> Hundreds of folding bikes sold on Lazada.
> 
> The cost of 1 may be cheaper than your Balikbayan shipping charges. Plus they have 20% off until December 12, 2017.
> 
> https://www.lazada.com.ph/catalog/?q=folding%20bike


Thanks Joe, I have looked at that website and for sure there are many many bikes, but I don't find them especially cheap. This is the bike I am thinking of shipping from Dubai, its approx Php9,000 https://shapanza.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/land-rover-alloy-bicycle


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

hogrider said:


> On the subject of Balikbayan Boxes, does anybody know if it's necessary to use the boxes supplied by the shipper? Can any box be sent via BB and if so are there any restrictions on the size of the box? I want to ship a folding bicycle, but even folded it's too big even for the Jumbo box.


If you are going to be in Angeles or near by I can do you a deal on one! At 71 I find it a bit much nowadays, and it would be a shame for it to just rust away. If you're interested I can send you a photo or two.
It has a Shimano seven-speed derailleur, and 20" wheels with disc brakes fore and aft. I bought it new for P8500 [about £125] three years ago.
You might bear in mind that I've never been able to find a rear light! Front lights are no problem. I bought a handlebar-end mirror, gel seat cover, and a bell last time I was in the UK, but the rear light I bought at the same time was nicked!


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

hogrider said:


> Thanks Joe, I have looked at that website and for sure there are many many bikes, but I don't find them especially cheap. This is the bike I am thinking of shipping from Dubai, its approx Php9,000 https://shapanza.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/land-rover-alloy-bicycle


Having just looked at your bike at shapanza [that's one helluva machine!], I don't think you'd be interested in mine!
Good luck with the shipping!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I brought my mountain bike to the Phils on my last trip, just packed it in an old cycle box and took it on as checked luggage.


----------

